# Do Cherry Shrimps have grades?



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

Title says it all. If so, what grade is this shrimp?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Don't they have grades based on their solid colour?

Like, Cherry 

Sakura 

Fire Red

Painted Fire Red

I brought some Cherry shrimp and some of them turn out to be Sakura and a painted fire red.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

They don't have grades in the same sense as CRS, but groups of selective bred lines, like common cherries, red sakura, fire-reds, painted-reds. They are just various names that shrimp breeders have come to use to describe the shrimp that they line breed more red into.

Some people claim there is an order to the redness of them, but one breeders shrimp may just not stand up to another breeders shrimp, even though they are calling them a name that is often used to describe a better cherry. That being said, the nicer ones, often called Taiwan painted reds, have solid deep red on body and legs, without any line showing on their back. people might describe their sakuras, fires, etc the same way though.

Remember that of any type of cherry shrimp, all females show much deeper reds than males, and tend to have redder legs- even within the most basic common cherries. Also if you breed enough of them, you'll find some that are just ugly, and some that are awesome. and occasionally cherries will through off some random colour mutations (ie. how rili shrimp came to existence)

I wouldnt really get too caught up in all the trade names of them- they are all the same species. Nothing wrong with selecting some out to move to another colony of your nicest ones though.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

Does this mean after breeding them for a while, i could end up with painted reds when started with cherries? I'm just a little curious of these things.

Also any idea what type of cherry shrimp is in that picture?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Cherry shrimp are neocaridina heteropoda. They had very little colour- not even really red- in the wild. The red colouration was purpose bred into them through selection and line breeding. So yes, after maany generatons using specific breeding techniques you'd get redder shrimp.

Did you know that Brilliant yellow shrimp are also neocaridina heteropoda? The exact same species... only bred to be golden or bright yellow.

They are all Cherries... just the redder the breeders get them, the more they want to sell them for... and so to market them as highend, they've make new names for them. There's not really a clear diffinitive guide on what 'name' to call any single specimen of cherry shrimp like there is for Crystal Red Shrimp.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/foru...-Grading-system-of-Cherry-to-Fire-Red-Shrimps

You can end up creating Painted Reds with normal cherries which is how the breeders did it in the first place. I got a few to almost fire reds over the course of about 1.5 years but stabilizing the offspring so they also produce the same grades is the issue. Even my Taiwan Painted fire Reds will throw out a few lower grades once in a while.


----------

